#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  New iPhone - It's Wonderful!

## Gerbil

...... Not.  :Sad: 

Oh dear, Apple fcuk it up again  :Smile: 

_The issue relates to the mobile phone signal, with users reporting a drop in signal strength when the phone is held._ 

_The casing of Apple's latest phone is made of stainless steel, which also serves as its antenna._ 

_Richard Warner, who bought his iPhone 4 on Wednesday morning, contacted BBC News, saying that he thought the phone was "useless in its current state"._ 

_"Apple have created a phone that has an antenna on the bottom left-hand side of the phone._ 

_"This means that when you hold it in your left hand, the signal bars slowly fade until there is no signal," he wrote._ 

BBC News - Users report 'fault' on iPhone 4


iTards can add your explanations as to why this is a 'good' feature below  :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

The level of bitterness and envy from the same haters never ceases to amaze me.

----------


## DaffyDuck

To address this:

Seems like the topic of the day is that some people are seeing their 3G signal degrade when they hold the phone in their left hand, or on some other way such that their skin is touching the lower left corner of the device. It doesn’t seem universal though — I got mine two hours ago and can’t reproduce the problem, nor can the handful of iPhone 4-toting friends I’ve spoken to. But some people clearly have a problem here.

Jim Dalrymple theorizes that it’s moisture on the skin, and that perhaps the problem slipped through Apple’s testing process because so much of Apple’s off-campus testing took place with these phones wrapped in cases, so as to disguise them as iPhone 3G/3GS’s.

Personally, I feel this may end up being some sort of manufacturing issue (which is why it would have slipped through QC), particularly since not every iPhone 4 seems to be affected by it. We'll just have to wait and see.

The yellow spots affecting some of the screens turned out to be adhesive that had not fully evaporated, and which disappeared after a couple of hours of operation, for example.

Heck, otherwise I'll just wear lambskin gloves whenever handling my iPhone.

----------


## Black Belt Jones

The iphone is gayer than gay anyway.

----------


## mr Fred

> Personally, I feel this may end up being some sort of manufacturing issue (which is why it would have slipped through QC).


Iphone QC monkey 1. "shit and bollocks, we forgot to test the fucking thing while someone was actually holding it"

Iphone QC monkey 2. "What, some people want to use it as a phone instead of a posing tool? Fuck me backwards, never thought of that."

----------


## Black Belt Jones

^I'll drink to that.

----------


## Cujo

> The level of bitterness and envy from the same haters never ceases to amaze me.


I love the way these iphone defenders take it so seriously.
Bitterness? Haters? Envy?
They're just criticising a phone.
Why take it all so seriously daffney?
Why the need to defend a device?
Why not just say 'yeah, ok, whatever'.
if you did that they'd soon stop it, it's ljust teasing the itards because they get so wound up about it.
it's funny to watch people frothing at the mouth and jumping to the defense of a device.
Daffney, why do you give a shit what anyone things about the iphone.

----------


## Butterfly

> Iphone QC monkey 1. "shit and bollocks, we forgot to test the fucking thing while someone was actually holding it"
> 
> Iphone QC monkey 2. "What, some people want to use it as a phone instead of a posing tool? Fuck me backwards, never thought of that."


probably closer to the truth than you might think  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

Christ almighty, this is 'breaking news' on MSN.



> *Apple  works to keep up with iPhone demand*
> 
> 
> * iPhone  4 buyers report screen, antenna issues*


Of earth shattering importance.
With, no doubt thousands of stooges like daffney, and people planting crap like this in the media no wonder the wide eyed masses have been 'marketed' and are trooping like braindead zombies to the nearest outlet.

----------


## Butterfly

> Jim Dalrymple theorizes that it’s moisture on the skin,


so typically apple, focus on style and marketing but forget about the product use

a bit like their user interface in OSX, but impractical in use

----------


## DaffyDuck

Yeah, ok, whatever.

----------


## Cujo

> Yeah, ok, whatever.


There you go now, that didn't hurt a bit did it.

----------


## DaffyDuck

Great article - quite a bit technical, but well written:

Apple iPhone 4

Apple iPhone 4 Antennas...
THURSDAY, JUNE 24, 2010 AT 3:50PM
I received a phone call today from PC Magazine.  They were running a story on the new Apple iPhone 4, specifically the reports (PC Mag, Gizmodo, Engadget) that people are experiencing decreased reception on their cell phone when they hold the phone by the metal frame.  That frame has been touted by Apple, in the keynote address by Jobs, as being part of the antenna system.  Here is a brief summary of what I told the reporter who called me, and a little extra. (I will update this with his name when he emails me.)

I saw the photo of the frame of the iPhone in the slideshow at the end of Steve Job's keynote address at the Developer's Conference.  There are three gaps in the stainless steel band which are allegedly part of the antenna system.  I have not had alot of time to analyze their structure, nor do I have one in my hands yet.  So, either it is public relations hokum, or those slots are really part of the antenna structure.  They do appear to be active, based on observations.

In the first generation iPhone (which I am currently using), the antennas were on the back of the phone, near the bottom.  There was a piece of plastic on the bottom covering the antennas, so you knew where they were.  I developed a way to hold the phone which avoided covering this area with my hand, similar to the Gizmodo article linked above.  It is worth stepping back a moment and asking the question, "Why are the antennas placed where my hand is MOST likely to cover it?"  It's a fair question.

The FCC puts strict limits on the amount of energy from a handheld device that may be absorbed by the body.  We call this Specific Absorbtion Rate, or SAR.  In the olden days, when I walked ten miles to school in three feet of snow, uphill in both directions, cell phones had pull-up antennas.  This allowed the designer to use a half-wave antenna variant, and put the point of maximum radiation somewhat away from the users cranium.  Of course, most people did not think it was necessary and kept the antenna stowed.  Motorola's flip phone acutally had a second helical antenna that was switched into place when this was the case.  But, more importantly, SAR rules were not yet in effect.

Flip phones became yesterday's style, and phones were becoming more monolithic.  Some phones, like the early Treo, kept the antenna in the traditional location at the top of the phone, near one edge, but reduced it to a short stub.  Whips became stubs, stubs became bumps, and finally antennas were embedded into the rectangular volume of the phone.  The trouble was SAR; if you left the antenna at the top, the user was now pressing it into their head, insuring lots of tissue heating.  Enter the bottom-located cellphone antenna.

Just about every cell phone in current production has the antenna located at the bottom.  This insures that the radiating portion of the antenna is furthest from the head.  Apple was not the first to locate the antenna on the bottom, and certainly won't be the last.  The problem is that humans have their hands below their ears, so the most natural position for the hand is covering the antenna.  This can't be a good design decision, can it?  How can we be stuck with this conundrum?  It's the FCC's fault.

You see, when the FCC tests are run, the head is required to be in the vicinity of the phone.  But, the hand is not!!  And the FCC's tests are not the only tests that must be passed by a candidate product.  AT&T has their own requirements for devices put on their network, and antenna efficiency is one of them.  I know because I have designed quad-band GSM antennas for the AT&T network.  The AT&T test similarly does not require the hand to be on the phone.  

So, naturally, the design evolved to meet requirements - and efficient transmission and reception while being held by a human hand are simply not design requirements!

OK, back to the iPhone 4.  The antenna structure for the cell phone is still down at the bottom (I won't address the WiFi nor GPS antennas in this blog entry).  The iPhone 4 has two symmetrical slots in the stainless frame.  If you short these slots, or cover them with your hand, the antenna performance will suffer (see this video I found on YouTube).  There is no way around this, it's a design compromise that is forced by the requirements of the FCC, AT&T, Apple's marketing department and Apple's industrial designers, to name a few.

One of the questions the intrepid reporter from PC Magazine asked me was, "Will putting the phone in a pocket and using a Bluetooth device help?"  Good question.  The answer is yes, to a point.  The first generation iPhone clearly had a conductive surface below the antenna (I hesitate to call it a ground plane, because it it too small).  So, putting it in your pocket with the screen toward your body and the antennas facing out while using your Bluetooth earpiece will work better than holding the phone with your hand.  In fact, in my car my iPhone sits forward on the dashboard, under the winshield, screen down while I use my Jawbone.  Works great.  (However, if you put your iPhone in your left back pocket, and your earpiece in your right ear, you may have issues.  This is a failing of the Bluetooth system in dealing with severe body losses at 2.4GHz, not the cellphone's problem.)

The iPhone 4, however, moved the antenna action from the back of the phone to the sides.  This probably improves the isotropy of the radiation pattern, but only when the phone is suspended magically in air.  Not too helpful.  Putting this iPhone 4 in your pocket will likely couple more energy into your body (you bag of salt water, you) than did the first generation model.  Yep, I predict it will be worse.

So, what's an iPhone lover to do?  Well, I voted with my dollars.  I ordered my iPhone 4 to replace my Original.  I already know how to do the Vulcan Antenna Grip on the iPhone, and I am wearing out my current model.

And sometimes an antenna that's not great, but good enough, is good enough.

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

I'll stick with my HTC HD2.

----------


## Cujo

God almighty, it's a fucking phone, get over it.

----------


## Travelmate

Are they selling in MBK yet?

----------


## harrybarracuda

You have to be major retard to spend more on a flight than the phone costs and then spend 32 hours queuing up for it... only to find you could have pre-ordered it.

Steve Jobs must be stroking his member at his ability to manipulate gullible people.

http://www.metro.co.uk/tech/832578-i...et-apple-store

----------


## PlanK

What is Apple's aversion to Flash?

It's a bit annoying but unavoidable, bit like Daffney.  Has Apple got it's own format that will run in competition with it?

----------


## Gerbil

> "Will putting the phone in a pocket and using a Bluetooth device help?" Good question. The answer is yes


 
But.... But.... How is an iTard supposed to pose with his/her new iPhone if they have to keep it in their pocket?  :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> You have to be major retard to spend more on a flight than the phone costs and then spend 32 hours queuing up for it... only to find you could have pre-ordered it.


I'd have to agree - I never understood the whole 'queueing for 24 hours' to be first in line, and to be able to purchase iPhone from a store.

As HB said - pre-order it. UPS dropped it off by 4:00pm. Done.




> What is Apple's aversion to Flash?


It sucks, it's a crappy plugin, Adobe sucks in managing it, and it causes constant instabilities where it runs.

Those are minor issues.

Adobe has been complaining for the past 3 years of being 'deliberately locked out' by Apple.

In the meantime several platforms have felt they could gain a competitive advantage by claiming to include Flash with their devices.

The problem is, that even for devices that presumably WANT to have Flash playing on their platform, Adobe has still failed to deliver.

Three years later, number of mobile phones shipping with an implementation of Flash : ZERO!




> Has Apple got it's own format that will run in competition with it?


Yes.

HTML5 / CSS3 / HTML5 Canvas

----------


## harrybarracuda

I hope this is fixable by a software update or it's going to be a hell of a recall.

----------


## DaffyDuck

Steve Jobs' answer was "Don't hold it that way"

Really?

Hey Apple, you're holding it wrong -- Engadget



These are snapshots from all of Apple's videos on how to hold the iPhone.

Whoops.

Seriously, though - a, it can be fixed by any non-conductive case, and it appears that a lot of phones are not affected, leading me to believe it might be a manufacturing batch, or something that a software patch can fix.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I see people are asking Apple to discount or even give away it's *$29.95* "bumper case". Seriously, Daffy, how much does this case cost to manufacture?

However, in fairness I said I would produce up to date figures, so no doubt you will now be in firm agreement with Billshrink.com's latest figures (although there is a caveat that AT&T are withdrawing the Unlimited plan):

----------


## DaffyDuck

^ So, where's the price gouging?

Verizon's more expensive, Sprint is within $5/mo more; the only one offering a lower monthly plan is T-Mobile, but that's only available if you pay $529 for the phone, making the point moot.

I notice how you are still avoiding the UK prices, even though you are the one who first raised those, but I would digress.

So, where's that cartel pricing and that gouging? (particularly since the $5 more are getting me a better phone (but that's subjective).)

----------


## DaffyDuck

So, grabbed an iPhone 4 yesterday.

First impressions:

- the display is amazingly crisp and clear.
- it's fast.
- FaceTime is better than I expected - it really is that simple.

Seriously nice.

----------


## The Fonz

> The only idiots are the ones that still go out and buy an iphone 4 before Jobs has actually fixed the problem.


Harry I haven't had any problems with reception so far with my new iPhone4, it works just fine

Daffy Duck, yes I am with AT&T so it looks like the phone could be a little expensive to run in Thailand. I think I'll opt to take my old phone as it is unlocked and I won't have to worry if I lose it. I won't be able to watch any porn without the iPhone while on holiday but from what I hear I think I'll be closer to the real thing

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> The only idiots are the ones that still go out and buy an iphone 4 before Jobs has actually fixed the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Harry I haven't had any problems with reception so far with my new iPhone4, it works just fine
> 
> Daffy Duck, yes I am with AT&T so it looks like the phone could be a little expensive to run in Thailand. I think I'll opt to take my old phone as it is unlocked and I won't have to worry if I lose it. I won't be able to watch any porn without the iPhone while on holiday but from what I hear I think I'll be closer to the real thing


It's clear there are people that don't have a problem. It's also clear there's an awful lot that do.

I guess you're in the former.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> ^^^ translation: after scrambling for 14 pages I have finally realised I have been completely owned, therefore I flounce.


Yes, indeed - except it's 20 pages:

https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/73...ml#post1506928 (iPAD vs Tablet PC: Forget the iPAD)

(fell right for it, too - thanks!)

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Daffy Duck, yes I am with AT&T so it looks like the phone could be a little expensive to run in Thailand. I think I'll opt to take my old phone as it is unlocked and I won't have to worry if I lose it. I won't be able to watch any porn without the iPhone while on holiday but from what I hear I think I'll be closer to the real thing


Be sure that 'data roaming' is turned off, and that you switch iPhone 4 to 'airplane mode', and then manually turn on WiFi. That way you make sure to stay off any problems.

----------


## mc2

-----------------------
The Wall Street Journal said that Apple's bid to preserve the phone's secrecy ahead of the launch meant that the phones were only tested in "stealth mode" in bodies that disguise the phone's real look. The tests were also carried out in a way that prevented the phones being held, the report said.//DPA

------------------- :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ---
> The Wall Street Journal said that Apple's bid to preserve the phone's secrecy ahead of the launch meant that the phones were only tested in "stealth mode" in bodies that disguise the phone's real look. The tests were also carried out in a way that prevented the phones being held, the report said.//DPA
> 
> ----



None of that matters any more. (Kind like the reporter that asked Steve to show the signal problem on his Blackberry Bold. "It doesn't happen everywhere" was the lame-arsed answer).

What matters is when Daffy is going to answer my question.

Will Apple, by September 30th, announce a re-engineered iphone 4 that fixes this problem?

Come on Daffy? What's so difficult?

Jobs got your tongue?

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

iPhone problems explained in ludicrous Taiwanese animation  Telegraph Blogs


!

----------


## mc2

> I have no more interest in this thread.





> ^ translation: after scrambling for 14 pages I have finally realised I have been completely owned, therefore I flounce.



ahh my prediction was correct  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> 
> I have no more interest in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's face it, all the fanbois were looking forward to showing off their new iPhones, and now if they do it, they face ridicule.

How would you feel?

 :mid:

----------


## sccrhound

> Uh huh. 
> 
> ... and you are getting awfully defensive.


As opposed to you..........................

----------


## sccrhound

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Interesting results from a CNET Poll:
> 
> 
> *Are you satisfied with Apple giving away free bumpers to solve the iPhone 4's antenna woes?*Yes, I'll happily take my free bumper 37%No, and I'm considering returning my phone *28%*No, but I'll keep my phone anyway 13%I never had a problem in the first place 23%
> 
> 
> ...


It is called rounding

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by mr Fred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


Let's try another one, I'm sure Daffy is reading even if he is in hiding.


I'm satisfied 40%  (17,762 votes)
I'm unsure 13% (5,523 votes)
*I'm unsatisfied 47%* (20,599 votes)
Total Votes: 43,884

And the original CNET Poll:

* Yes, I'll happily take my free bumper 37%
* *No, and I'm considering returning my phone 29%*
* No, but I'll keep my phone anyway 14%
* I never had a problem in the first place 20%
* Total votes: 14409


Way to go, Stevie boy!

 :rofl:

----------


## DaffyDuck

Just to help HarryBarracude implode, and most of all, to push him onwards to wasting more of his time on this:

*Antennagate? Who Cares?!*
Antennagate? Who Cares?! | John C. Dvorak | PCMag.com

*Apple's iPhone 4 Antenna-gate Gambit Pays Off*
Apple&#039;s iPhone 4 Antenna-gate Gambit Pays Off - PCWorld

Oh, and as for your dumb September questions:

Apple shipping redesigned iPhone in October? | 9 to 5 Mac

Let's see - what usually happens in late September? The iPod line usually gets revised, and it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that the iPod Touch will receive the iPhone 4 treatment (FaceTime cameras, new design) and that some of that engineering will/may trickle down into the iPhone 4 design, by then. The 3GS has gone through several component and internal design changes over the course of its lifecycle, so seeing the same happen with iPhone 4 isn't news.

What will be of interest will be to see *if* such a redesign happens (which is not unlikely), how Apple will treat the existing installed base - my guess is, nothing will change, as by then at least one additional firmware will be released, iOS 4.1, which gives Apple plenty of leeway for additional tweaks. We'll see.

In the meantime, iPhone 4 will just keep selling - with a 3 week waiting list, and iPhones selling as fast as they can be shipped, the consumers seem to be smarter than haters who've never used one.

----------


## DaffyDuck

Who's really hurt by Antenna-Gate?

The iPhone 4 case industry, and most likely those consumers who want different cases.

How Apple&#039;s free bumpers affect the case industry | 9 to 5 Mac

Hard to compete with 'Free' - which is probably also the other reason why Apple added a cap of September 30th to the free bumpers offer - plus, the industry will most likely recover by them, selling cases for the redesigned iPod Touch.

----------


## DaffyDuck

:smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> That sounds like they are going to make an effort to change the design  by October to us.  It might be subtle - something as small as a  non-conductive acrylic laminant over the 'spot' but it seems Apple is  working on something and for whatever reason, they've given themselves a  September 30th deadline.


I'm not sure quite why you posted this - I already told you that's what they're doing - but I think the phrase is "No shit, sherlock".

 :rofl: 




> The 3GS has gone through several component and internal design changes  over the course of its lifecycle, so seeing the same happen with iPhone 4  isn't news.


Man, you really are in denial. So the engineers parked at the office under orders to fix the fuck up are actually doing "component and internal design changes over the course of its lifecycle"?

My stomach hurts from laughing.

Are Apple an offshoot of Scientology or something? Do you really believe this shit?

 :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I'm not sure quite why you posted this - I already told you that's what they're doing - but I think the phrase is "No shit, sherlock".


Because you asked me what I thought about, dumbass, so I gave you the answer you have been repeatedly clamoring for.

Thanks for confirming to me to just continue to avoid addressing you, then, in the future. Now, fuck off.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> I'm not sure quite why you posted this - I already told you that's what they're doing - but I think the phrase is "No shit, sherlock".
> 
> 
> Because you asked me what I thought about, dumbass, so I gave you the answer you have been repeatedly clamoring for.
> 
> Thanks for confirming to me to just continue to avoid addressing you, then, in the future. Now, fuck off.


No Daffy, I asked you for your OPINION.

Instead of which you waited for some blog to give an answer you think you can defend, then post it.

NOT the same.

I said when I was commenting DURING the press conference that he was going to demand it was fixed by the end of September.

Let me remind you:




> He keeps saying "we are working our asses off" but he still won't say  "to fix the problem".
> 
>   Quote:
>                                  Q: After September 30th, is it because after then  you expect people  to buy a free case?
> Steve: It’s so we can  reevaluate this in September, I have no idea what  solutions may come up.                         
> (*Read: I have no idea how we are  going to fix the design flaw, but I've given them until September 30th  to do it*).


So basically Daffy, it would seem I know more about Steve Jobs and Apple than you do.

It took you four days and someone else's words to form an opinion of your own.

By the way, Apple haven't decided "for some reason", Steve Jobs has decided because he's mortally fucking embarrassed.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Let's make no mistake here by the way: By being pig-headed about it, Stevie boy has opened himself to abuse come September.

He may try and palm the "fix" off as a new and improved model, but all existing customers, who have stuck with him and his stupid bumper, are going to be wondering why he won't swap their defective ones for a new one.

So we may still see a recall after all, albeit cunningly disguised as Stevie boy doing his customers a favour.

After all, he "lurvs" them all so much.

*gag* *puke*

----------


## DaffyDuck

Well, in that case, fuck off - no one gives a shit what an asshole like you really thinks.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Well, in that case, fuck off - no one gives a shit what an asshole like you really thinks.


Oh dear. You have absolutely nothing to offer do you?

Everything you've come out with on the subject of the iPhone 4 has been fanboi bollocks, and it's all been shot to pieces.

Never mind. There's always the iPhone 4a, coming to a shop near you in October.

 :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:

----------


## mc2

heh he flounced

----------


## harrybarracuda

> heh he flounced


Pouting profusely I'd hazard a guess.

 :Smile:

----------


## nikster

Well i guess he's given up. What's the point arguing with 2 trolls anyway. Any sane person has long since logged out of this thread. 

Many pages ago i posted the info from the press conference, which pretty much answered all the questions. 

However, no troll will get facts in the way of a good rant. Or 100 good rants, for that matter. So trolls, rant on. No one cares. Antennagate doesn't exist anymore. 

Actions speak louder than words, as in iphone 4 completely sold out world wide, selling as many as they can make, and a 1% return rate. The most successful product launch in Apple history. 

There cannot be any arguments. Unless you're out to troll.... There, have a herring.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Well i guess he's given up. What's the point arguing with 2 trolls anyway. Any sane person has long since logged out of this thread. 
> 
> Many pages ago i posted the info from the press conference, which pretty much answered all the questions. 
> 
> However, no troll will get facts in the way of a good rant. Or 100 good rants, for that matter. So trolls, rant on. No one cares. Antennagate doesn't exist anymore. 
> 
> Actions speak louder than words, as in iphone 4 completely sold out world wide, selling as many as they can make, and a 1% return rate. The most successful product launch in Apple history. 
> 
> There cannot be any arguments. Unless you're out to troll.... There, have a herring.


Oh dear God, another fanboi.

It would actually be less embarrassing if you were just to hold out your condom-wrapped, flawed iPhone 4 and chant "Steve Jobs has my money! Steve Jobs has my money!".

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

I'm sure this has absolutely nothing to do with the iPhlop 4 debacle:




> Apple  has named a new Senior Vice President of Operations who is *tasked with ensuring that products meet “the highest standards of quality,”*. Jeff Williams, who came from IBM to Apple over a decade ago, has been promoted to join the executive team, reporting to Chief Operating Officer Tim Cook. Williams' total stake in Apple from employee compensation is worth nearly $27.4 million.
> 
> Before being named Vice President of Operations in 2004, Williams was Apple's head of worldwide procurement, where he was responsible with helping to manage the company's supply chain. Williams helped secure components for Apple’s iPods, and played a significant role in the company's entry into the mobile phone market - the launch of the iPhone, according to Apple.

----------


## harrybarracuda

And can you believe there are people insinuating here that Apple are deliberately delaying the white iPhlop just so they have time to fix the antenna problem?

How dare they!




> Apples latest setback: the white iPhone 4 delay
> 
> 
> Conspiracy theory suggests white iPhone 4 is being held back for Antennagate redesign
> By David Cairns
> LAST UPDATED 1:00 PM, JULY 26, 2010
> 
> Analysts are speculating about the latest setback to hit Apples new smartphone after the tech giant announced a further delay to the release of the white version of the iPhone 4. One theory suggests the Apple is buying time while it tries to fix the Antennagate reception problem.
> 
> ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

Despite Stevie boy's attempts at pointing the finger at other phones, some proof that the iPhone is worse than the rest:

Study: Death-grip antenna problems unique to iPhone 4 | ZDNet




PA Consulting Group | PA Consulting Group iPhone antenna test results

----------


## Butterfly

I have iOS 4.01 on my iPhone 3G and I am sharing some of the problem that the iPhone 4 has, so some seems to be software related

I am downloading a ton of apps, great fun, some amazing shit to be downloaded, completely useless but fun to play with the guys at the office  :Razz:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I have iOS 4.01 on my iPhone 3G and I am sharing some of the problem that the iPhone 4 has, so some seems to be software related
> 
> I am downloading a ton of apps, great fun, some amazing shit to be downloaded, completely useless but fun to play with the guys at the office


I don't think Stevie Boy has his antenna engineers writing new software by the end of September....

 :mid:

----------


## Butterfly

the problem I have are not related to the antenna, but to slow down and strange behaviors when you hold the phone

----------


## harrybarracuda

> the problem I have are not related to the antenna, but to slow down and strange behaviors when you hold the phone


You slow down and behave strangely when you hold the phone?

That's Tarditis that is.

 :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

^ stop your QuackQuackesque, this is not what I meant  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

I'm sure this has nothing to do with the iPhlop 4 debacle:




> The Apple antenna debacle has taken another twist with the surprise departure of the senior executive responsible for engineering the iPhone and the iPod.
> 
> Mark Papermaster, Apple's senior vice-president of devices hardware engineering, is leaving the company less than two years after he was controversially lured from IBM. The company would not say whether he had resigned or been dismissed, but his details have already been removed from Apple's corporate website.
> 
> Papermaster's exit sparked speculation he was paying the price for "Antennagate". It comes just six weeks after the launch of Apple's latest smartphone, the iPhone 4, which was marred by complaints that the handset's signal strength fell sharply when held a certain way.
> 
> Apple has now offered a free "bumper" case to all iPhone 4 users that fixes the antenna problem, and insists demand for the phone remains high. However, the episode has been labelled a rare PR blunder by the company, especially after chief executive Steve Jobs angered rival handset-makers by stating that the reception problem was common in the industry.


Apple iPhone 4 executive Mark Papermaster in shock exit | Technology | The Guardian

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh dear, poor little Stevie boy is not going to like this.....




> European regulators have teamed with the Federal Trade Commission in  probing Apple's policies for mobile software developers, The Post has  learned. 
>   In June, the FTC opened an investigation into Apple's  decision to ban developers from using other companies' tools to develop  software for its mobile devices. Apple also shut out Adobe's Flash video  technology from its iPhone and iPad. 
>   According to a source,  the European Commission recently joined the FTC probe into whether  Apple's business practices harm competition. 
>   The investigation could last another four to six months, the source said. 
>     The European Union recently adopted a new Digital Agenda aimed at encouraging the interoperability of technology. 
>    Apple has maintained that its policies, including its ban on Adobe's  Flash technology, is within its rights and is necessary to maintain the  quality of its applications. 
>   Apple, the European Commission and the FTC declined comment.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Hmmmm, an Apple procurement manager takes bribes from Asian suppliers and the iPhone appears to have defective components.

Coincidence? I think not.....




> In a civil lawsuit filed last Friday in a San Jose, Calif., federal court, Apple charged Paul Shin Devine, a global supply manager in charge of procuring iPhone and iPod component parts, with taking more than $1 million in bribes and kickbacks from half a dozen Asian suppliers over a three-year period.
> 
> Devine has also been indicted on 23 criminal counts by a federal grand jury, and is currently being held in custody. He now faces a bail hearing next Monday, Aug. 23, on those charges. Earlier this week, Devine pleaded not guilty to all counts.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Just over a week to go before Stevie boy's End of September deadline for the "you're holding it wrong" problem.

All I can see is a possible announcement of the iPhone 5 and a new iPad.

Come on Ninja boy, give us a clue.

Added: Man, he's upset at losing those Ninja Stars!




> Gazillionaire Apple founder Steve Jobs is known to sporadically reply personally to the emails he receives at sjobs[at]apple.com - which presumably number in the thousands per day - usually much to the awe of his correspondents.
> 
> But the latest manifestation of this Voice of God is a strange one: Jobs allowed himself to be drawn into an email fight with a journalism student who, while coming across as whiny and self-centred, might just have had a point.
> 
> Twenty-two-year-old Long Island University student Chelsea Kate Isaacs - a former hand model - emailed Jobs last Thursday. Not expecting a reply, she says her outburst was more symbolic than anything else.
> 
> Asked to write a story about Apple, Isaacs had tried hard to get a response from their press office. As any former journalism trainee knows, press offices do not prioritise queries from students.
> 
> After leaving six voicemail messages with Apple's PR people, and with her deadline approaching, Isaacs wrote: "Mr Jobs, I humbly ask why Apple is so wonderfully attentive to the needs of students, whether it be with the latest, greatest invention or the company's helpful customer service line, and yet, ironically, the Media Relations Department fails to answer any of my questions which are, as I have repeatedly told them, essential to my academic performance."
> ...

----------


## Butterfly

I am still waiting for the iOS 4.1 that will improve the iPhone 3G

----------


## harrybarracuda

Why, Butters, Why?

 :Confused:

----------


## mc2

^^^ sweet jesus that is funny.  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> Jobs's reply ended this meeting of minds: "Please leave us alone."


awesome !!! Steve jobs is really a complete nutter, eventually they will need to kick him out

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Jobs's reply ended this meeting of minds: "Please leave us alone."
> 
> 
> awesome !!! Steve jobs is really a complete nutter, eventually they will need to kick him out


Who would dare take on a Ninja?! I always wondered why he wears black at his press conferences.

----------


## Butterfly

^ that's because he is an evil nutter, lord of the darkness, they always wear black  :Smile:

----------


## Merlinn

nice post...
i really like it..

----------


## PlanK

I'm gonna email Steve.

Ask him if he knows how much harm Daffney Dork is doing to his company's image.

 ::doglol::

----------


## lom

Well, it comes in periods for him, his hubris running out of control - he really needs someone to remind him about his roots.
Also remind him not to treat nice people badly while he is climbing the ladder because it will be the same people he will meet on his way down.

----------


## Butterfly

he is a bi-polar lunatic, it's well documented

I wonder if he takes pills for that,

doing those long public presentation completely high on Kool aid must be quite exhausting,

----------


## harrybarracuda

Looks like the specs are out...

----------


## harrybarracuda

September 30th has come and gone, no more free bumpers, and no sign that the antenna problem is fixed.

So it looks like the "fix" actually is the iPhone 5.

----------


## Butterfly

typical apple MO, when something doesn't work, just buy a new one

----------


## harrybarracuda

> typical apple MO, when something doesn't work, just buy a new one


No, the Apple _modus operandi_ is to make a new one and all the tards will rush to buy it.

The tard MO is to refuse point blank to hear any criticism of either Apple or its products. The fools.

Fingers in ears and "La La La" and all that.

----------


## Butterfly

I disagree, the apple tards will simply rush to buy a new one because the old one doesn't work anymore. Since they suffer from short attention span memory, they forgot why they bought the old one in the first place  :Razz:

----------


## Travelmate

will there be a iPhone 4Gs ?
Mebbe I wait for that.

----------


## harrybarracuda

While we're still waiting for Ninja Steve to tell us how he fixed the antenna problem by the end of September, here's a new story.....




> In a provocative essay, Ryan Block at gdgt asserts Apple is aware that the glass backing of the iPhone 4 is “another design flaw.” Even if true, this is hardly “Antennagate.”
> 
> Although much was made of the iPhone 4 antenna at launch, it turned out to suffer from a technical defect, and a much larger public relations problem. At the same launch, the glass on the iPhone 4 also received a little publicity. Made of aluminosilicate glass, it was described as “20 times stiffer and 30 times harder than plastic” and “comparable in strength to sapphire crystal.”
> 
> Not so, says Block, who cites “sources both inside and outside Apple” as confirming “another potential design flaw,” resulting in a “quiet panic” within the company. The issue is supposedly that the glass backing is prone to scratching, cracking, and fracturing, especially when used in conjunction with certain cases, specifically slide-on cases.
> 
> According to Block, to prevent another “Antennagate,” Apple temporarily halted sales of almost all third-party cases, and slide-on cases for the iPhone 4 are still “conspicuously absent” from the Apple Store. Further, there may not be a solution to the “design flaw,” and Block suggests that this will be the end of the glass backing for the iPhone.
> 
> While it’s difficult to disprove any of those assertions, mostly because they are based on somewhat questionable data, it’s hard to see how the so-called “Glassgate” situation could be as big a problem as the iPhone 4 antenna. First, unlike with the antenna, there haven’t been nearly as many anecdotal reports on the issue, either in the media or in discussions at Apple Support.
> ...

----------


## Butterfly

another reason why I didn't buy an iPhone 4

so in summary we have the following:

- iOS 4.01 defective and full of bugs
- Glass issue
- Antenna issue

I wonder what else is not working  :mid:

----------


## mc2

sounds like a silent fix to me, then again maybe not.




> **
> 
> 
>                               We now know that the iPhone 4 antenna  attenuation issue is even smaller than we originally thought. A small  percentage of iPhone 4 users need a case, and we want to continue  providing them a Bumper case for free. For everyone else, we are  discontinuing the free case program on all iPhone 4s sold after  September 30, 2010. We are also returning to our normal returns policy  for all iPhone 4s sold after September 30. Users experiencing antenna  issues should call AppleCare to request a free Bumper case.


Apple - iPhone 4 - Case Program

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yep, that's a basic "tough shit" right there.

----------

